# ttf/otf slingshot template



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

ive been trying to search for some through the fork/ out the fork slingshot templates but i can only find over the top. please post any you can find here. thanks.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/files/


----------

